# preparing desktop problem windows 7



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a brand new Dell netbook (Mini 1012) which I upgraded from Windows 7 Starter to Windows 7 Home Premium. Several times now (but not every time - seems random, probably has happened every fourth start up or so) when I boot up the login screen appears, my pic and user name appear correctly, I type my password and hit enter, and then things get weird. Windows says that it is "preparing my desktop" (even though this is not the first time for logging in). Then when the computer finishes booting to the desktop, it's not my desktop but instead windows aero is shut off and replaced with the Windows classic theme. I also have gotten the following error message in a pop-up (though I don't remember seeing it the last time the problem occurrred).

C:Windows\system32\Config\systemprofile\Desktop is not accessible. Access is Denied. 

So far, rebooting the computer fixes the problem, but I'd prefer a solution that stops the issue from occurring at all.

I did do some Google searching and searching of some forums. I have found a lot of posts describing a number of similar issues, but not much in the way of solutions. Most of what I'm reading suggests a problem with user profiles?

Anyone?


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

It was too late to edit my original post, but there was one other thing I noticed...I tried looking at the Event Logs the last couple of times I got the "preparing desktop" thing and the one thing I found that seemed it might be related was in the Windows Logs, in the Application Log. Desktop Window Manager reports the following: Event ID 9003, "The Desktop Window Manager was unable to start because a composited theme is not in use." Not sure if this is useful information, but it's the only thing I found that seemed relevant.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

It looks like the theme that you're using for your desktop isn't saved correctly for some reason. Try resetting your desktop to the default (right-click anywhere on the Desktop>*Personalize*>*Theme*>*Windows Vista*) and see if the problem still persists.


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> It looks like the theme that you're using for your desktop isn't saved correctly for some reason. Try resetting your desktop to the default (right-click anywhere on the Desktop>*Personalize*>*Theme*>*Windows Vista*) and see if the problem still persists.


Thanks for the reply, but I can't follow your instructions because I'm not using Windows Vista (and therefore can't select the theme "Windows Vista") and because I'm already using the default. When I booted the machine the first time, the desktop had one background, and then when I did the "Windows Anytime Upgrade" to Windows 7 Home Premium, there was a different one, but I didn't actually change it. The original desktop appears to be from Dell (when I right click on the desktop and select "Personalize," that desktop is listed under "installed themes," and it is called "Dell"). After I upgraded from Windows 7 Starter to Windows 7 Home Premium the desktop became the Aero Theme "Windows 7," which appears to be the default Windows 7 desktop.

Given all of that, I can't actually change the theme to the default, because it already *is* the default.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh I apologize; I thought you were on Vista. Just change it to any other theme that's already saved there as default.


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

Not a problem. However, I still am unsure about what you're suggesting, as you seem to be telling me to reset my desktop to the default, but I'm already using what appears to be the default (i.e. the Aero theme called "Windows 7"). As I said, when I upgraded from Windows 7 Starter to Home Premium the desktop changed from the "Dell" one that was there at initial boot to the "Windows 7" one which appears to be the default for Windows.

I have now changed the desktop back to the "Dell" one that the computer initally booted up with and I'm seeing what happens. 

Also, FYI, one post I read on a similar problem said that they had the issue when they entered in their password right away on the login screen, but not when they waited a minute or two. Not sure why.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, that's exactly what I meant. I apologize for the confusion.

Regarding the "similar post", that would sound more like Windows didn't have enough time to load itself based on their hardware specs, but that still doesn't make much sense to me. Normally Windows would just take its time to load regardless of whether the user wanted it to or not. I don't think that the problems are very similar after all, but that could just be me.

I'm looking forward to hearing your (hopefully good!) news after changing the theme. Good luck.


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for continuing to follow my replies. One more question - if changing the theme solves the problem, is there something I can do to "fix" the theme that isn't saved/saving correctly? I'm also wondering (okay, that's a second question <g>) why the issue is intermittent in the first place. Any insights?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

lkadlec said:


> Thanks for continuing to follow my replies. One more question - if changing the theme solves the problem, is there something I can do to "fix" the theme that isn't saved/saving correctly?


What I think may have happened is that the default theme may have become corrupt from...well, anything really. I've never seen anything like that, but based on what that error message in the system event log said that's what I think is going on. We could fix it (in theory!) by recreating the theme manually.




lkadlec said:


> I'm also wondering (okay, that's a second question <g>) why the issue is intermittent in the first place. Any insights?


Exactly what I said before - "corruption". If it is corrupt or even if it's only partially corrupt, it could load sometimes. Again, I'm only speculating as I've never seen it before, but it's worth a try!

We're always glad to help and I appreciate your thanks.

Devin


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

Odd that the default theme might have become corrupted so quickly - this error showed up the first day I owned the netbook. In any case, I will continue to monitor the situation post-theme change and report back.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

lkadlec said:


> Odd that the default theme might have become corrupted so quickly - this error showed up the first day I owned the netbook. In any case, I will continue to monitor the situation post-theme change and report back.


That would make even more sense to me, actually... It could have been a faulty or incomplete factory installation from when Dell first installed Windows. Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

So it's only been a day or so, but I've rebooted my netbook a number of times (first just to test it, and then this morning because IE 8 was being weird so I turned it off and on again in Windows Features and had to restart for that). I also shut down last night and booted up this morning, and shut down this morning and booted up when I got home this evening. So far, since changing themes, I haven't seen the "preparing desktop" thing. I suppose I could change back to that Windows 7 default theme and see if the problem comes back, but I'm leaning instead toward creating a "new" theme like the default one, but maybe with a screensaver added, saving it, and seeing if the newly saved version works. Thoughts?

Also, thanks again for the help.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

lkadlec said:


> So it's only been a day or so, but I've rebooted my netbook a number of times (first just to test it, and then this morning because IE 8 was being weird so I turned it off and on again in Windows Features and had to restart for that). I also shut down last night and booted up this morning, and shut down this morning and booted up when I got home this evening. So far, since changing themes, I haven't seen the "preparing desktop" thing. I suppose I could change back to that Windows 7 default theme and see if the problem comes back, but I'm leaning instead toward creating a "new" theme like the default one, but maybe with a screensaver added, saving it, and seeing if the newly saved version works. Thoughts?
> 
> Also, thanks again for the help.


You could probably make a "new" theme that mirrors the default Windows 7 one completely if you wish and it could be fine. I support you on that decision.


----------



## lkadlec (Apr 23, 2010)

I know it's been a while, but at first I didn't get around to "making" a new theme, and then I wanted to try shutting down and starting up again a few times.

So...I switched back to the troublesome "Windows 7" theme, added a screensaver (not so much because I thought I needed to, but because I wanted one), and saved this "new" theme. So far, so good...I haven't booted up a ton of times, but so far no weird errors/startups into the that Windows Classic-like desktop!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, that's great news. I'm glad it's working out for you. Please let us know if you ever need further assistance!


----------

